#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  Could Tiny Drones Replace Honeybees?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

A group of japanese scientists is working on a drone solution for declining honey bee problem.
They believe tiny drone could be programmed to mimic both the flight and landing characteristics of honey bee.



What do you think could tiny drones replace honeybees?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> A group of japanese scientists is working on a drone solution for declining honey bee problem.
> They believe tiny drone could be programmed to mimic both the flight and landing characteristics of honey bee.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think could tiny drones replace honeybees?


There is one small problem scientists have yet to work out: controlling the drone. Right now, they still demand a human operator, making them somewhat impractical.

----------

